# Different poodle clips with pics?



## Jsc (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm new to the poodle world and I was wondering if anyone knew a good site that showed pictures of each of the different clips or even just the most common if there are too many to list? 

Thanks!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's two to get you started: 

Grooming | Clips
POODLE HAIR CUTS A-D


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just do a search on here & you will find clips with great pictures. Some professional some pet owners but all are great to look at. Mnany sites have really outdated styles so I like it on here where they are up to date.


----------

